# Beardie passing yellow stuff?



## BILLYBEARDIE (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi,
I have a beardie who is now a year old and we have had him since he was about 5 months old. He has always been healthy but over the past few days he has pooing as normal but also he seems to be passing a strange yellow stuff. It looks quite hard but when you touch it, it seems soft in the middle like runny egg. He is passing this at a different time to his poo and was worried in case it could be something serious. He is still eating his veggies but not so many crickets, I also feed him on morio worms occasionally. Any help would be great. thanks.


----------



## windymiller (Sep 16, 2010)

BILLYBEARDIE said:


> Hi,
> I have a beardie who is now a year old and we have had him since he was about 5 months old. He has always been healthy but over the past few days he has pooing as normal but also he seems to be passing a strange yellow stuff. It looks quite hard but when you touch it, it seems soft in the middle like runny egg. He is passing this at a different time to his poo and was worried in case it could be something serious. He is still eating his veggies but not so many crickets, I also feed him on morio worms occasionally. Any help would be great. thanks.


Well, I'm no expert but are you sure he isn't a she and the egg like stuff isn't eggs?:gasp:

If not a visit to the vet is on the cards...

windy


----------



## CarlaMk1 (May 24, 2010)

are you sure its not just the urinate(?) part? 

i think its basically the urine, and then you have the solid part which is the poo. My beardie does one both every time.


----------



## BILLYBEARDIE (Nov 23, 2010)

windymiller said:


> Well, I'm no expert but are you sure he isn't a she and the egg like stuff isn't eggs?:gasp:
> 
> If not a visit to the vet is on the cards...
> 
> windy


I dont know much about beardie breeding:blush: but wouldnt there be a shell on it if they were eggs, this has no shell on it. You could be right he might be a she only been sexed by a friend whom also has beardies.
Its not the urinate part as this is more yellow coloured and his urinate is still coming out creamy/ white coloured.
Could this be a sign of brummation, could he be emptying his bowels completely ready to brumate? as only year old never done this before. Sorry to be so long winded but just trying to figure out what could be problem, if not a trip to the vets it will, be as you suggested. thanks


----------



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sometimes other parts of the urate can be slightly darker and so can look yellowish, so it could just be this, if you get some pictures up people will be able to advise you better!


----------



## BILLYBEARDIE (Nov 23, 2010)

Here are a couple of pictures as you suggested and also a piucture of my billy.He had passed this when i first looked at him this morning. He still has'nt eaten anything but seems to be digging alot. Any ideas what it is?


----------



## BILLYBEARDIE (Nov 23, 2010)

Sorry those didnt come out very big, have tried again but not very good with this computer stuff. If not clear enough will try to get some clearer pictures next time.


----------



## windymiller (Sep 16, 2010)

Hard to see from those pics but your beardie looks in good health. I have to say the yellow stuff is a bit odd, have you felt it? rub it between your fingers and see if it's gritty. Do beardies pass sand that's not digestable, a bit like cats and fur balls...just a thought.

Have you spoken to a rep vet and discribed the stuff? maybe they could tell you right away what it is.

windy


----------



## CarlaMk1 (May 24, 2010)

BILLYBEARDIE said:


> imageimageimage
> 
> Here are a couple of pictures as you suggested and also a piucture of my billy.He had passed this when i first looked at him this morning. He still has'nt eaten anything but seems to be digging alot. Any ideas what it is?


 
Are you sure that he is a he? lol




windymiller said:


> Hard to see from those pics but your beardie looks in good health. I have to say the yellow stuff is a bit odd, have you felt it? rub it between your fingers and see if it's gritty. Do beardies pass sand that's not digestable, a bit like cats and fur balls...just a thought.
> 
> Have you spoken to a rep vet and discribed the stuff? maybe they could tell you right away what it is.
> 
> windy


 
This may be right, could be some sand. You could try taking the sand out and see if it still happens. Its not advisable to keep them on sand anyway, if he eats more he could get impacted and then you have the risk of losing your beardie.


----------



## Wizard (Jun 27, 2007)

Does the yellow bit almost look like a crystalised crust? 

I've seen this on my Leos urate and I've also seen them pass a urate and nothing else. I assume it indicate when they are a bit dehydrated...a bit like when your first wee of the day is a bit more yellow than normal. (sorry for that description:lol2

This is purely a shot in the dark as i cant really see the pics that well.

I would suggest as others have, that if you're unsure, then a vets opinion would be best.


----------



## windymiller (Sep 16, 2010)

Wizard said:


> Does the yellow bit almost look like a crystalised crust?
> 
> ...a bit like when your first wee of the day is a bit more yellow than normal. (sorry for that description:lol2 This is purely a shot in the dark


That's gonna leave a stain...:whistling2:


----------



## Wizard (Jun 27, 2007)

windymiller said:


> That's gonna leave a stain...:whistling2:


 
Oooh...sneaky quote edit!!:lol2:


----------



## c.mundy09 (Nov 26, 2010)

Did your beardy go a redish tint about 3 weeks previous?? is it waving and has it gone off its food?? It sounds to me like she is having almost like a phantom preganancy? Lots of calcium because her eggs dont sound like they are going solid if she is pregnant and it also sounds like he is a she.


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

any photos? sounds like urate


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

> 1) Runny Urate (goopy white around it)
> Possibly over-hydration, could also be a sign of illness if accompanied by fatigue and weight loss, though its mostly caused by over-hydration
> 
> 2) Yellow tip urate
> ...


: victory:


----------



## BILLYBEARDIE (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi
Thanks for all you help and advice:no1:. Billy hasnt passed any more since friday morning. He had a poo (sorry) this morning and it looked ok. I spoke to the vet yesterday and she said it could be diahorea and to see how he goes if not take him in which i will if he passes any more. I did look at him to try to sex him and am pretty sure is is a he, he has two small bumps with a kind of dent between them.
The only problem now is how much he is digging. It is always in the same place, under is basking lamp. He has a cool side to go to but never does. Should i worry, i know beardies do dig but this seems to be most of the time. any help appreciated. Dawn


----------



## BILLYBEARDIE (Nov 23, 2010)

Think I spoke to soon, just found this in Billys viv. It looks a bit whiter than before but is still yellow in middle. Any ideas?


----------



## MissCarpetPython (Oct 21, 2010)

*I think he is a she and i think she is trying to dig a hole for her eggs and under the heat lamp would make a great place for them Could be wrong tho :whistling2:*


----------

